
Is your serverless system as good as you think? Are your sure? - rehemagi
https://medium.com/@rehemagi/is-your-serverless-as-good-as-you-think-it-is-2baa3d36b1de
======
BoorishBears
Yes, because we use Cloudwatch and we monitor DLQ events.

That should be standard operating procedure.

